# Procedure for selling car



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm looking to sell my car and trying to find out what the procedure is for selling. I've been though the stickies and done some searches so sorry if this has been covered before.

I have finance on the car so have asked the bank to give me a settlement figure. I have also asked the insurance company to tell me how I go about cancelling the policy once I've completed the sale. 

I understand that I have to go to the RTA with the buyer to complete the sale and transfer the registration. Do I need to have settled the bank loan on the car before I go to the RTA?

If anyone has been through this and could give me some pointers that would be much appreciated.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes you will need to settle the loan and have a letter from the bank saying that you have done so when you go to transfer the car. As for isurance depends on the isurance company really, ring them up and ask.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> I'm looking to sell my car and trying to find out what the procedure is for selling. I've been though the stickies and done some searches so sorry if this has been covered before.
> 
> I have finance on the car so have asked the bank to give me a settlement figure. I have also asked the insurance company to tell me how I go about cancelling the policy once I've completed the sale.
> 
> ...


1. Obtain a clearance letter from the HP company or bank
2. Meet with the buyer to do the transfer at the RTA .... there you will need to have the car inspected prior to the transfer and the buyer will need to provide insurance details to the RTA. The buyer can get insurance cover at the RTA
3. You will need to pay out any fines when doing the transfer
4. Get a copy of the new registration slip in the new owners name (front and back by photostating) and send that off to your insurance who will issue you with a refund.

Best hint ... go very early in the morning ... they are open at 7AM

All too easy realy once you know the system .... :clap2:


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Many thanks both


----------

